# Jerry Goldsmith



## Gordontrek

For a long time my favorite film score composer has been Jerry Goldsmith. The man was extremely prolific and wrote a lot of really landmark film scores. He had, in my opinion, a unique and unmatched gift for setting a mood, if you know what I mean- he can capture the atmosphere of whatever film he's scoring and totally immerse you in it. IMO, he is easily ahead of John Williams, James Horner, and the other supposed top dogs of the film score industry. 

Some of my favorite scores from him:
Patton (my personal favorite film score)
Star Trek: First Contact
Alien
Rambo First Blood
Star Trek: The Motion Picture
Total Recall
Rudy
MacArthur

What do you think of Goldsmith's music?


----------



## Guest

Gordontrek said:


> For a long time my favorite film score composer has been Jerry Goldsmith. The man was extremely prolific and wrote a lot of really landmark film scores. He had, in my opinion, a unique and unmatched gift for setting a mood, if you know what I mean- he can capture the atmosphere of whatever film he's scoring and totally immerse you in it. IMO, he is easily ahead of John Williams, James Horner, and the other supposed top dogs of the film score industry.
> 
> Some of my favorite scores from him:
> Patton (my personal favorite film score)
> Star Trek: First Contact
> Alien
> Rambo First Blood
> Star Trek: The Motion Picture
> Total Recall
> Rudy
> MacArthur
> 
> What do you think of Goldsmith's music?


I like Goldsmith too, though the way his soundtrack for _Alien _was messed about, you can't be sure what you're getting is the composer's.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_(soundtrack)


----------



## Bellinilover

As far as I can tell, he was a brilliant composer. I've known his scores for the classic _Twilight Zone_ TV series for a number of years now. My favorite score he wrote for _Zone_ was for the episode "Back There."


----------



## Metairie Road

Love Jerry Goldsmith's music. Without a doubt the best film music composer of all time.

Some of my Goldsmith favorites -

No matter how many times I hear the theme music from 'Chinatown' It still manages to send a chill down my spine.

*Chinatown 1974 - Opening Credits* 





*The Sand Pebbles 1966 - Overture* 





*The Trouble With Angels 1966 - A Pot Of Tea* 





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## bharbeke

I won't say he's better or worse than the other top-tier composers in Hollywood. He has written some very fine music, including the previously mentioned Star Trek: First Contact score. Air Force One and Star Trek: Nemesis are also worthy scores.


----------



## severance68

Certainly among the top three composers to work in film and television.

My favorite Goldsmith cue of all:

In Harm's Way (1965): The Rock
(Originally planned as End of Act I - Intermission before the film's running time was cut.)


----------



## arpeggio

Many time it is worth watching a bad film because of the a Goldsmith score.

Years ago I read an interview of Goldsmith in Starlog Magazine when he state that his favorite score he composed was for _Twilight Zone_ Movie.


----------

